# What is the Best Show on T.V.?



## immortalem (Feb 24, 2005)

What do you think is the best show on t.v.? 



 For me it is a tie between Without a Trace and Cold Case.  Without a Trace is about the FBI unit that deals with missing persons and Cold Case deals with police cases that have never been solved but new evidnce is found and they try to solve these cold cases.  Both shows have phenomenal writers and the acting is outstanding.


----------



## little smaug (Feb 24, 2005)

Best non-scifi TV for me would have to be Friends. I know the series has finished, but it's still a brilliant programme.


----------



## khatab (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd have to say 24...

each season was as good as the previous and season 4 is no let down...
Although it is some what less plausible than either season 1, 2 or 3.. In the fact that one device to control all nuclear power stations?

I know for a fact that there are last minute crude "anti-meltdown" contingency plans in Nuclear Power stations.. Namely massive barrels of ball bearings positioned so that they can be manually made to fill up the reactor core/chamber and soak up all the electrons flying about or what ever.. anyway what ever they do I know that this stops the core from going critical...

And reactors made by different engineering firms throughout the ages are not likely to have systems to allow for them to be controlled remotely.. Unless for some bizarre reason the US govt decide to install such a purposeless system...

Anyway, you think I  don't like it, but I absolutely LOVE it.... 

24 is another shining example of well written well directed, well produced and well funded US television gem..

And what do we get here? Celebes in the Jungle, Hex and Ant and Decâ€™s sat night show....


----------



## Krystal (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, I agree with khatab, for me is 24 when were talking about non-scifi shows. Is just awesome.  

Krystal


----------



## macshiri (Mar 12, 2005)

*ncis*

this is what i think


----------



## Evolution (Mar 12, 2005)

Yep gonna have to agree with you on this one.  24 is by far the best TV show on at the moment, with it's gripping pace, action and story nothing else come's close.

But ultimately is greatest show ever made will always be Buffy.

I like Hex too, don't knock that show, it's gonna be big.  Watch this space.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 14, 2005)

Still love CSI, all 3 of em and I love Without a Trace and Cold Case


----------

